# Shocking Worms



## big rockpile

How many have used couple Steel Rods,Jumper Cables and Battery to shock Worms up?

big rockpile


----------



## megafatcat

Faster and easier, 1/2 cup of bleach in a 5 gal bucket of water. Water the grass 2-3 hours before and spread the bucketfull. They come running up! Make sure to rinse well!


----------



## big rockpile

megafatcat said:


> Faster and easier, 1/2 cup of bleach in a 5 gal bucket of water. Water the grass 2-3 hours before and spread the bucketfull. They come running up! Make sure to rinse well!


Well I was going to do the Shock Deal on Goverment Land.

big rockpile


----------



## WstTxLady

it'll kill them not shock them up. try vibrating them up. stick a wood stake in the ground & run a big file over the top where it makes a grrr sound. the vibration sound brings them up.


----------



## Oldcountryboy

megafatcat said:


> Faster and easier, 1/2 cup of bleach in a 5 gal bucket of water. Water the grass 2-3 hours before and spread the bucketfull. They come running up! Make sure to rinse well!


Or you can use paint! Last night I washed out a 5 gallon paint bucket and filled it with water, then I placed the brushes, paint buckets, etc. inside and let them soak all night. This morning I emptied the stained water out of the bucket onto the ground and gosh the worms came up to the surface gasping for air or something. I rinsed them off and throwed them in the garden.



WstTxLady said:


> it'll kill them not shock them up. try vibrating them up. stick a wood stake in the ground & run a big file over the top where it makes a grrr sound. the vibration sound brings them up.


Or you can use a chainsaw! I haven't tried this but read about it. Take a chainsaw and start it and let it idle away. Just set the saw down on the ground and it will vibrate, making the worms come to the surface. 

Also, you can walk around your yard at night time with a flashlite and they will be crawling on the surface. You have to be fast to catch them, they can hit the fox hole fast as a marine pvt.


----------



## big rockpile

WstTxLady said:


> it'll kill them not shock them up. try vibrating them up. stick a wood stake in the ground & run a big file over the top where it makes a grrr sound. the vibration sound brings them up.


I read about it either in Field & Stream or Outdoor Life this last month.

big rockpile


----------



## mekasmom

It doesn't kill them. Dad had a homemade contraption of two rods with an old cord stripped a few inches and wrapped around each one of them with electrical tape. He'd plug it into a drop cord hooked to a 110 outlet and the worms came to the surface. He had an old set of bike grips on the top of the rods to handle them with and move them. The worms don't die, they just all come to the surface. If 110 AC didn't kill them then a battery certainly won't. It was great fun gathering worms before he took all of us fishing on Saturdays.


----------



## Halfway

This has sparked my interest. I will either have a cooler full of worms or 3rd degree burns. Well, each will produce a story to tell, LOL. :walk:


----------



## Quercus21

I go out at night with a flash light and grab them (night crawlers) and for garden worms, dig'em up.


----------



## EDDIE BUCK

http://www.jamesmaurer.com/worm-grunting.asp watch video


----------



## Joshua Tree

big rockpile said:


> How many have used couple Steel Rods,Jumper Cables and Battery to shock Worms up?
> 
> big rockpile


When I was a kid, I used to have 2 rat tail files with 110 VAC cord connected to them, nicknamed "worm shockers". The worms would come right out of the ground. The worms always had to be used within 12 hours, because the shocking ultimately leads to their death:yuck:. One day my cat walked right between the worm shockers and levitated about 3 feet of the ground. that only happened once.

Beware: People have died from misusing these things. You can also short your breakers or GFCI. Way too dangerous IMHO. :hammer:


----------



## ace admirer

hmmm telephone generator, army surplus ,,,,,the household 120 volt thing,,,,carefull or you might wake up dead.


or just skip the worms and shock the fish....is is done in my area by the forestry dept to sample fish.


----------



## agmantoo

big rockpile

I can stick a metal rod into the ground near my livestock fence charger and let the rod touch the energized wire. As the charger electrifies the fence the worms around the metal rod will start coming to the top of the ground. The worms will be within a circle about 6 feet in diameter at the rod. This does not kill the worms!


----------



## big rockpile

ace admirer said:


> hmmm telephone generator, army surplus ,,,,,the household 120 volt thing,,,,carefull or you might wake up dead.
> 
> 
> or just skip the worms and shock the fish....is is done in my area by the forestry dept to sample fish.


Yea they was shocking fish on the river I was right behind them Net in Hand.You know they wouldn't let me do this? 

big rockpile


----------



## CGUARDSMAN

we use an old crank out of an old telephone to shock them up...works well if the ground is moist.


----------



## pamda

big rockpile said:


> How many have used couple Steel Rods,Jumper Cables and Battery to shock Worms up?
> 
> big rockpile


 My son and I made a fortune doing this one summer. It was 1990 or 1991 we worked the yard at the apartment, city park and anyplace people would let us(and some where no one saw us) There was and might be still a guy in town who bought worms in huge amounts and paid cash buy the pound. It was great! My wages were not enough to support us and this really helped. And it did not kill the worms. However, wet shoes and electricity make for a shocking experiance..lol!


----------



## summerdaze

EDDIE BUCK said:


> http://www.jamesmaurer.com/worm-grunting.asp watch video


I enjoyed this video, thanks. Years ago when I was married, my husband and I used to like to go out at night after a light rain with the flashlights and "worm hunt". We used to fill up mayonaise jars with them. I think we also used to put em in coffee cans that had old coffee grounds in them and keep them in the fridge. I don't know why I thought it was so fun to catch the worms, but it was!


----------



## pheasantplucker

I have a big pile of 3 year old cow manure on the edge of my garden. I just go proddin through it and I end up with more worms than you could throw a stick at.


----------



## WstTxLady

I plumb out my washer water & the ground where the water gets is FULL of worms.


----------



## BigKuntryKort

wearing a pair of gloves I hope haha


----------



## Shrek

An idling chainsaw set on a stake driven a couple feet into the ground will vibrate worms to the surface about as good as using a sweatgum or cyprus stake and a leaf spring bow strap to grunt them up.

Only difference I noticed watching chainsawing and grunting was with the grunt bow the worms surfaced more orderly and driven herd like while with the chainsaw the worms weren't as directional in the surfacing but both ways drove a lot of worms topside.


----------



## Ray

We used to shock them up with an old telephone crank. We also use generator and 110v. Both methods the worms died within 24 hours. So use them quick or sell them quick, all we ever shocked died always, and none ever lasted two days, buckets of dead worms. So we just shocked up what we were going to use and no more. Now I wouldn't do it any more, Hell it don't take much to dig what you want and they will live for months in the fridg. best wishes, ray


----------



## backwoodsman

Ive used car batteries and Ive used 110 household. Just be careful. Alot of things can go wrong We would shovand the worms dont seem to last as long as those picked up after a rain etc. We shocked them if we had alot of setlines out or was in a hurry. The sapling or board with a saw is called fiddlin by some and Gramps used it with good results. Old phone generator works and I know where a few are but they run around $200 in this area to buy one if you dont have access to one. They are fishing machines if you are starving or have low morals or ethics, lol.


----------



## Oldcountryboy

BigRock, do you have access to creek banks or river banks. I sometimes walk down the creek here nearby my home and just dig through any leaves built up next to the creek. I use to walk about a half mile down one side of the creek and then cross over and walk back up the other side and dig through all the muddy leaf piles I could find. I sometime would end up with about a 1/3 to 1/2 of a 5 gallon bucket full of nightcrawlers. I quit doing that cause I would only use about 3 or 4 dozen or so and then the rest would die on me from to much heat.


----------



## fordy

...................What about sticking a Vibrator a couple inches into the Ground , and set it on High , that ought too really Jazz'em up somethin' fierce , lol ! , fordyound:


----------



## Ray

*I think you should know there are Headlines every year Man died shocking worms, Three die shocking worms Two die shocking worms, all over the USA, So I advise use an old tele mag or a mag off an old caterpillar crawler, stay away from household ele or generator 110 or 220, AC, use only DC, from a hand crank and don't get between the stakes. and the WORMS ALL DIE TOO after a day or two, my experience, best wishes, ray*


----------

